# Top Gear - Ford Fiesta Review



## MonsterLoad (Sep 26, 2008)

Watch before Youtube takes it down for copyright violation!

Someone by the name of Mr Needham wrote to Top Gear complaining that they don't do practical tests on normal cars. Well, the lads responded last night, and I have to say, the Ford comes out of it rather well. :rofl:


----------



## lordofthewaters (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd drive it. Even if it is a Ford, but will we see it over here?


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

lordofthewaters said:


> I'd drive it. Even if it is a Ford, but will we see it over here?


They says yes, it's coming.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

:rofl:

"It's s#*t as well"


:rofl:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I thought it was dead for sure on the beach. Impressive.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hitting the beach with Royal Marines, that was great! :rofl:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Lanc3r said:


> I thought it was dead for sure on the beach. Impressive.


I think he put it into "Peddle" Mode


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

I might be getting one in the future or a new focus hatchback (had a 03 before the ZHP and it was a nice little car: ver practical)

My wife is diehard Ford....so we'll pretty much only drive Ford and BMW (in fact as of now F350 Diesel and 330i ZHP)


----------



## pjhansman (Mar 29, 2005)

Perfect....needed something for my Zebra head


----------



## incubusfanclm (Sep 19, 2008)

the beach assault was really impressive.. i thought for sure that it was gonna get stuck in all that water.. my old ford taurus could never do anything like that


----------



## lordofthewaters (Oct 27, 2005)

I wonder about the beach landing. How much water actually got sucked up into the engine when doing that? Not that your average driver would do something like that.......


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

it's a perfect assault vehicle as the enemy would be laughing so hard they couldn't see to shoot straight...


suprised the little hatch made it through the water, though. 

and i only have a deer head, not a zebra head. not sure if it will work for me...


df


----------



## TemporarySanity (Mar 6, 2007)

What I would like to know is how they got permission to go ripping through a mall, leaving tire marks, and smashing into stuff with a a Corvette of all things.:eeps:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TemporarySanity said:


> What I would like to know is how they got permission to go ripping through a mall, leaving tire marks, and smashing into stuff with a a Corvette of all things.:eeps:


It made me think of Blue Brothers, where they did a lot more damage to the mall than had been agreed.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Very cool review :thumbup:

The test should have been "What if I go to a shopping centre and get chased by BMW 335i baddies?" :rofl:

I'd really like to see that here in the US. I would consider buying it.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

TemporarySanity said:


> What I would like to know is how they got permission to go ripping through a mall, leaving tire marks, and smashing into stuff with a a Corvette of all things.:eeps:


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Sam Cogley (Jun 8, 2008)

TemporarySanity said:


> What I would like to know is how they got permission to go ripping through a mall, leaving tire marks, and smashing into stuff with a a Corvette of all things.:eeps:


Or to dump a 70s Rolls Royce into a public swimming pool... :rofl:


----------

